

ASK HN : Hacker News Guide to Black Friday? - axeny

With Black Friday upon us, what are the deals that HN community is considering&#x2F;buying?
======
lsiebert
Staples has a 29 buck wireless laser printer that looks interesting.

B&N has their Nook Simple touch for $39, and the Nook HD for $79. The simple
touch runs android and is rootable, albeit with a e ink screen and no audio.
The Nook HD is a fully google experience (Play store, YouTube etc) device that
is also rootable.

